# pier gaff



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

does anyone have 1 for sale. king, cobia or a combo


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

I have one are you lookin to buy or trade?


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

buy do u have a pic of it. 
if trade what r u looking


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

I ll send you one when I get home I m in the market for anything hunting or fishing related pm me with your number and I ll send you a pic


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

I have a 4 prong I made out of 3/8" stainless great for kings


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

darrick what r u asking for it


----------



## Specktacular5 (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent you a picture of the one I m selling don't know if you got it or not


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

speck i havent rec'd it. if u can email try [email protected]


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

$35 I live off 98 by Dog track and Lillian.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Needs to be cleaned up a little!


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

Wire brushed it and it cleaned up nice!


----------



## SaltJunkie0226 (Jun 26, 2011)

My boy Trevor makes gaffs. Good ones too. he does all the welding.


----------



## Darrick (Jul 12, 2008)

$30


----------



## dw3266 (Oct 2, 2007)

Darrick sent u a pm. Thanks for the pictures


----------

